

Genes In Space: A Mobile Game that Helps Speed Up Cancer Research - littledot5566
http://scienceblog.cancerresearchuk.org/2014/02/04/download-our-revolutionary-mobile-game-to-help-speed-up-cancer-research/

======
maqr
From a link in the article:
[http://scienceblog.cancerresearchuk.org/2013/03/01/can-
the-p...](http://scienceblog.cancerresearchuk.org/2013/03/01/can-the-power-of-
the-public-help-personalise-cancer-treatment/)

> Take these results from a microarray below: the pink horizontal band is,
> effectively, the length of a chromosome – and any peaks indicate extra
> copies of that particular region.

> There are four regions where you can see the levels change – these show
> where alterations have occurred in a specific part of the genome. But to be
> able to home in exactly on which genes are affected, and identify those that
> may play a key role in cancer, our scientists need to know precisely where
> this shift begins and ends – and for this we need the accuracy of the human
> eye.

It sounds like this game is built on the idea the human eye is somehow better
at detecting peaks in a signal than a computer, which doesn't make any sense
to me.

Can someone explain what's actually being gained from the human component here
besides good PR?

